# Substrate mixing



## Dave7739 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have 3 bags of eco-complete and a bag of soilmaster select (long story) i don't think 60lbs is enough for my 48"x 18" tank. The guy at the lfs told me i would need about 100 lbs (good store, seemed to know what he was talking about) I'm thnking about mixing the 2 60/50 lbs to get a depth of 3" I think. Is this a good idea, or should I go with all SS? ( I actually have 2 50lb bags) and get rid of the eco?
Any suggestions


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't speak for eco/soilmaster, but I do have eco/flourite mixtures with no problems.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a 20 gallon with one bag of eco and the rest soilmaster that made a depth of 3-5" in the tank. It has worked out great for me. I suggest adding a layer of something heavier like Eco, tahatian moon sand, or 3m color quartz to Soilmaster. At first, it is very light and I had trouble keeping things planted in soilmaster alone. I add it on top and it eventually mixes and falls to the bottom. But, by that time the soilmaster seems to have weighed down and holds the plants down. 

I really like the Eco/soilmaster mix, although the eco nullifies one of the advantages of soilmaster-price.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

60 lbs of Eco definately won't be enough for your tank. However, 50lbs of Soilmaster Select should give you a 2.5-3" substrate. If you want it deeper you can use part of your second bag.

Whether you mix the Eco and Soilmaster Select is a personal choice. If it were me, I would return the Eco to the LFS and use the money for plant or fish  In my experence with Eco (the Eco from 2-3 years ago) it is about the same weight as Soilmaster Select. I don't have any issues with Soilmaster Select holding plants down. I have used Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil and had a very difficult time getting topped cuttings to stay in the substrate.


----------

